

How to Set Up a Hadoop Cluster with Mongo Support on Amazon EC2 - khakimov
http://artemyankov.com/post/16717104998/how-to-set-up-a-hadoop-cluster-with-mongo-support-on

======
rjurney
This guide about using Pig with Mongo goes well with this post:
[http://datasyndrome.com/post/14631249157/mongodb-is-web-
scal...](http://datasyndrome.com/post/14631249157/mongodb-is-web-scale-hadoop-
mongodb)

